# Go (the board game): more NTP or NTJ?



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you think the game of Go appeals more to NTPs or NTJs? or both equally?


----------



## JWhitsitt (Dec 13, 2011)

I would say NTJ. Of course maybe because I am INTJ and enjoy go


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

It depends. I loved go, I had an absolute passion for it. For about 5 hours. Then I left it forever. However, my INTP brother didn't like it at first, and after seeing how I liked it, decided to have a go as well and he now plays it regularly.

I can't talk for the xNTJ's though.


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

At the beginning I found it very frustrating too, but now I kinda enjoy it and really want to get better.

I still find it frustrating. There's plenty of metaphorical blood and sweat and tears. But somehow it's kinda worth it. Oh .. the thrill of advancing one's rank! The thrill of conquering yet another obstacle!


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

NTJ as it appeals to many facets of strategic processing: linear processing (local/lifedeath/tesuji reading), conceptual processing (efficiency in terms of more abstract principles such as overconcentration, thick/strong/loose/liable/weak groups, probes, sente, tempo), and holistic processing (global/large scale impact)

However from playing the game for several years now (ranked 1d kgs), a lot of the strategy is done on a more abstract level where the aforementioned processes are just tools in your arsenal. Like most strategies, a winning position is like a game state where all the opponent's moves or choices are terrible. In smaller scaled games like chess, a winning state can often be searched via brute-force reading. In larger scaled games like Go where brute force is impractical, one has to resort to more macro strategies or abstractions to win. Hence, playing Go is like operating on multiple levels; You're trying to spin a web of deception (figuratively a fog of war) from high above while fighting tooth and nail for life and death down in the pits.

Other than than, both NTP and NTJ may find the game a very good metaphor for life itself but thats a whole other discussion


----------



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

I love Go. Though I'm not very good at it, I think it's great. Hard to find others in real life who can also play it. Or even know it exists. And the ones that do know aren't very skilled. (Or not as skilled as myself). Having played/studied the game for as long as I have, I'm only about a 16k level. In other words, I pretty much suck. Haha.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

It's possible that there's a greater connection between being intuition or thinking dominant. In other words, INTJs and ENTPs may do better with go than INTPs and ENTJs, or vice versa.


----------

